# shedding and fleas ???



## Mommy2Belle (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a background, I am a first time dog owner with a little pup about 3.5 months. 

I am wondering what is everyones recommendation for flea collar and/or treatment. Right now she has a Hertz flea collar so far have not noticed any bites on us but she seems to be itching still but no ticks so that is good. Just wondering if anyone has any tips or products they would recommend.

I also am seeing clumps of her hair all over is there a good shedding reducing shampoo and/or condiontor out there since I am new to puppyhood I really don't know any of this.

Any help would be great thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not a fan of flea collars at all. I find they have little to no impact, but thats just my thoughts. I use the monthly spot on products which i find a lot better and i haven't had any issues with fleas with any of my dogs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Avoid flea collars and pretty much anything made by Hartz - especially insecticides.

There are numerous threads with discussions about some of the topical flea-preventions. I use Frontline Plus and there are a couple of others that folks here like.

Be aware that there is a small risk of a bad reaction by the dog with any flea prevention, but the risk with some of the best ones is much less than it is with flea collars or some of the cheapest topical preventions. Also, talk to your vet about flea prevention for a young dog and follow the directions with the products.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

What Ron said. Flea collars are a waste of money. We use Frontline Plus here.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree flee collares are a wast of $$. I have used front line +, Advantics, and spot on all work well. Spot on is cheeper but still seems to work. I live out in the country and about 300 yards from the state forest and do not have any problems with flees or ticks.

Heidi


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

+1 to all of the above. We have a lot of Ivy in our backyard and ticks are very common but with the Frontline Plus we have no ticks or fleas on the dogs.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Take off the flea collar, cut it up, and put the pieces inside your vacuum cleaner bag. That's about the only thing they're good for. 

I'm highly allergic to flea bites. A bite swells up like a bee sting, gets tiny blisters on it, and itches for weeks. The blisters invariably break, leaving me with a purple scar for months afterwards. I've had pets with flea allergies, too. My parents dog can scratch himself almost bald. 

I know that looking at the price of Advantage or Frontline, it can seem like a lot of money, but knowing how insufferable just one or two bites can be, $10 - $15 a month is a very small price to pay to be able to sing, "There ain't no bugs on me."


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Normally, I don't use any flea/tick protection on my dogs, because there are virtually zero fleas in Colorado (I love this altitude!). But when I was in Florida for 6 months, I used K9 Advantix on Eevee - it was the only thing that worked in the area I was in, though it will vary from area to area as fleas adapt to the pesticides.

I agree that you should run, not walk, from anything Hartz.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

If you get a flea protection, you normally only have to do use it about three or four months out of the year, in "flea season." If you find any bites in the rest of the year, of course use it year round, but in most places of the country, you only need it for part of the year.


----------



## veronica2181 (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree with a number of people here, the spot treatments are great. I used a flea collar on my cats, they sucked. I threw them away. I then used Frontline Plus on them. 

I am not using anything on my dog because I cannot get ahold of any Frontline Plus or other good products like those so. No vet around here.

I remember the first time I used it on my dog. Fleas started falling off, either dead or dying, it was so cool.

My dog sheds a lot so I am currently using the shed ender, it works, to what extent, I'm not sure. I heard the furminator is great. But shed ender works good enough. I don't have half as much hair lying around anymore and that's because I only use it like once or twice a week.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

what is so bad about hartz products? i agree that flea collars are pretty much useless, but sometimes i buy hartz products like cat toys and pigs ears. just cheap stuff i pick up at walmart... just wondering what major offenses this company has comitted.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

no flea collars or harts products. top pst, i dont know about their toys or treats, but i dont like the company so i wouldnt get those either. frontline and advantage are the only things i recommend. top spot sucks. serious reactions are a lot higher in treatments like topspot.

as far as shedding, please dont buy into the furminator hype. with the dog you have, you would be spending hours brushing when you could get the same accomplished with an undercoat rake in 15 minutes. have you taken the pup to a groomer yet? if not, i highly recommend you do so. tell them about the shedding, and they will blow the coat out using a high velocity dryer (a lot less evasive and takes less time than brushing) if you keep him on about a 6-8 week rhoutine, bursh everyday with a slicker, rake and greyhound comb, then you will se a difference in the shedding.


----------

